# Compressor Relays Help - E-Level.



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi all, 

I'm starting to get my head on wiring my setup now, but I'm a little unsure about the compressor relays(s). 

I have the e-level kit (Corrado) and the Accuair power supply kit from bagriders (See pic) along with a single 444c Viair compressor. 









So I have ended up with the Accuair relay/Solenoid pictured above and the Viair relay. Do I need to use both? Just the Accuair bit? Would really appreciate some help in simple terms please :thumbup: 










Also, while I'm here...:laugh: What is this for in the e-level kit?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Just use the accuair one, the viair ones come with the compressor either way, just keep it, good to have around haha. as far as that harness, you dont use that. use the one that is in the box with the Vu4 manifold. that harness is pre cut so if you were using the Elevel ecu/controller with different valves.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Perfect. Thanks man :thumbup: 

How does this work then as far as kicking on the compressor? Purely through the tank pressure switch via the ECU?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

yup, a 'normal' pressure switch basically breaks the circuit to the compressor relay when the tank is full. 

the way the accuair pressure sender works is the same idea, only its a pressure sender instead of a switch. the ECU receives the reading, and the yellow(COMP_1) wire from the ECU to the relay acts as the trigger wire to turn the compressor on or off. This is why accuair setups allow you to change the max tank pressure via your controller.


----------

